# [Italian NR] Max Iovane 3x3 average: 12.67



## massimilianoiovane (Dec 9, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice! You deserve it a lot!

I think there is still room for improvement. Sub12 is definitetely possible!  Work on your nerve!  

Anyway: Congrats! You finished 2nd after the world champion! 

Ciao!

(I like your cubing face. )


----------



## massimilianoiovane (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you Olivèr!
yes, my cubing face is really strange.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 10, 2009)

nice average. damn that 16


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 11, 2009)

it's pretty cool. and I agree, there's still room for improvement


----------



## massimilianoiovane (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Zava (Dec 11, 2009)

at last something comparable to your home results  congrats! which cube?
ps: who's this guy


----------



## massimilianoiovane (Dec 11, 2009)

thank's ,finally!!!!!

cube:new c
guy: i don't know


----------



## massimilianoiovane (Dec 11, 2009)

thanke you!


----------

